# looking for easy chicken curry recipie



## indebtedgal (4 Nov 2008)

i usually throw a quick chicken curry together with some coconut milf, frozen veg and mcdonnels curry powder.. but i would like to try something a bit different but still really easy and quick, any suggestions.


----------



## NorfBank (4 Nov 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> coconut milf,



Try coconut milk..


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Nov 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> i usually throw a quick chicken curry together with some coconut milf, frozen veg and mcdonnels curry powder.. but i would like to try something a bit different but still really easy and quick, any suggestions.



Good simple recipes on the back of any Sharwoods Curry Paste jar.


----------



## Petal (4 Nov 2008)

you could try lots of onions, bit of chicken and some curry paste, I think Sharwoods and the like do it. Just add water or chicken stock to get the consistency to your liking. the longer you let the onions boil, the thicker/creamer the sauce will get.


----------



## briancbyrne (4 Nov 2008)

www.allrecipies.com is excellent with many variations


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2008)

Paste (not sauce) is usually a good (and still quick and easy) method.  _Sharwoods_ is fine _Patak's_ probably better.

Still use with coconut milk but use loads of onions, fried very slowly.


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2008)

jaybird said:


> I get all my recipes from [broken link removed]. They are authentic, easy to follow and always delicious! You'd be amazed how easy is to do a good curry completely from scratch.


 
Do you promise? 

I've all but given up on the curry from scratch route as it has *never *worked out 100% for me (various recipes, all claiming authenticity)

But I might give it one last go and try this site if it really works - does it?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Nov 2008)

My recipe for chicken curry is definitely not authentic, but it is creamy and curryish and easy. Everytime I make it it is complimented and the best thing is that children like it too. 

Cut up chicken into bite sizes and brown in a frying pan with chopped onion. Once brown, turn down heat and let it cook gently.

Meanwhile make the curry sauce. Melt some butter in a saucepan on a low heat, add one crushed garlic clove. Stir. Then add 4 to 5 teaspoons of curry powder ( medium) ( or more if you like it hot or less if you like it really mild- this is moderate). Add one heaped table spoon of flour. Stir into the butter and garlic until it resembles a paste. Add a table spoon of lemon juice and stir in. Dissolve one chicken stock cube in a mug of boiling water and add bit by bit to the paste, stirring as you go until it is all in. Can't just chuck it all in as otherwise it will be lumpy. Then add either a carton of cream or creme fraiche or natural yoghurt( if yoghurt you might need one and a half cartons). Natch the cream or creme fraich is nicer. But the yoghurt is healthier. 

Add to the cooked chicken and stir in. Let it simmer a little. Serve with boiled rice ( or whatever you want really).

Easy peasy.


----------



## z109 (4 Nov 2008)

I make mine from scratch when I can be bothered or use pataks when not.

Cut chicken and mix with salt and lemon juice and mix.
Basic spice:
1 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon cumin powder
1/2 teaspoon turmeric
1/2 teaspoon chilli powder

Fry chopped onion, a teaspoon of cumin seeds until onion starting to brown.
Add a squirt of ginger and garlic paste
Mix.
Add powder mix, stir-fry for at least a minute (you'll have to scrape it off the bottom).
Add chicken and stir to coat in onion and spice mix (should soak up most of the stuck curry powder mix!).

Cover with water or add some coconut milk if that's what you like and top up with water. Stir well to make sure all the spice mix is unstuck from the bottom (I use stell pans, so you won't have this problem with non-stick!) Simmer uncovered, stirring occasionally until reduced to desired liquidity! (should be at least 35 minutes to cook the chicken through).

If you want to add cream or yoghurt, do this at the end, as it may curdle during cooking otherwise.


----------



## paddi22 (4 Nov 2008)

We tried the recipes in jamie olivers 'ministry of food' book, and the curry recipes there are gorgeous and really easy to make..


----------



## Petal (5 Nov 2008)

I usually make curry from scratch. I mix a variety of spices (usually things like cardamon, cumin, turmeric, chilli, cloves - all depending on the taste I want to achieve, but a premix powder does nicely, too). I throw them into piping hot oil - almost all flavouring substances are fat soluble, so you want to fry the spices for a while to release all the flavour. And be generous, you need a good bit of spice (I easily use 4 table spoons). Then I add lots and lots of onion, the onion will release enough water, so you dont' have to add any. I then lower the heat, put on a lid and let this simmer away for a good half hour, so the onions start to disintegrate, which gives the nice curry paste. At that stage I add chopped tomatoes and garlic and let simmer for another half hour or so until the tomatoes are nicely disintegrating. Then I add the chicken and let simmer for a good 30 minutes and last I add whatever vegetables I want (usually things like carrots, courgettes & mushrooms (add them at the very last and only for about 5 mins) and simmer till tender. Takes ages, but comes very close to indian restaurant style!


----------



## carrielou (5 Nov 2008)

Gosh, I'm suddenly feeling very hungry .  They all sound great, I find if you make it the day before and heat it in the oven, it tastes even better


----------



## funnymunny (5 Nov 2008)

Wow, I tought I made a good quick chicken curry, but these receipes sound fab.  

Going off the point slightly, time permitting I don't like using packet or jar sauces.  I made a chicken casserole last week, using a roux to make the sauce, along with onions, garlic, mushrooms and stock (out of a packet but I really don't have time to be boiling bones and carcasses!).  It was ok but I thought it was quite bland. What can I do to give it that msg oumph without adding msg?


----------



## Caveat (5 Nov 2008)

Do you mean the stock?

If so, have you tried making vegetable stock? Quicker, more versatile and probably healthier than meat stock. 

Chop and slowly fry an onion in olive oil.

Add water, a bit of celery, bit of carrot, maybe turnip, salt & peppercorns, herbes de provence and a good bunch of parsley. 

Simmer for about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Petal (5 Nov 2008)

Add Lovage, the best herb ever! Even smells like soup stock...


----------



## jomag45 (5 Nov 2008)

There are a couple of curry recipes here which could easily be modified to include chicken.

[broken link removed]


----------



## sammya (6 Nov 2008)

There are a few recipies in this website. Most spices are available at Tesco & any Indian grocery stores will have it. Have seen a good collection at Tescos recently.
[broken link removed]


----------



## indebtedgal (7 Nov 2008)

i did it,, and if i do say so it was fab...


browned 3 chopped up breasts of chicken,
added chopped onion and garlic
added choppped up red pepper
continue to cook over a low heat for 5 mins
added 3 tbsp of sharwoods curry paste, ( i used the mild one)
added 1 full tin of coconut milk
added one chopped up red apple with skin on
cooked over low heat for half hour

at this point i tasted it and i thought i added too much curry paste and it was a bit too "sharp" so i added a tbsp of pineapple pieces and simmered for another 10-15 mins.

voila.. it was really really nice (i'm into fruity curry hence the apple and pineapple) Also i got really good quality chicken which i think made all the difference, as sometimes the stuff you get pre packed can be a bit "rubbery"


----------



## allaboutheat (7 Nov 2008)

Here is a lovely recipy that only take 15 minutes.
Dice some chicken breast two to four,
have some fresh ginger pealed and finely chopped, a small onion finely chopped,, some fresh pineapple cubed small ( a small tin is good too) the rest of the fresh pineapple can be used later.
have about two table spoons of mild (you may like hot)curry powder in a little dish (if you have all ready it makes making it so much easier)
About two table spoons of flour (ordinary not self raising)
milk (can be coconut but not required) and cream (for more creamy taste can use double cream)

Heat the pan with some olive oil in it and a cube of butter, wait until the butter is completely dissolved and is slightly frothing slightly browning(but do not wait until it is completely brown) put in the onion and fresh ginger, followed (in about thirty seconds by the chicken, stirr. turn down the heat slightly,leave the chicken in the pan until it is starting to cook (it will change colour on the top) turn over the chicken. Add the curry and stir, when the chicken is cooked through (cut one piece and see if it is no longer pink inside) add the pineapple, if you used tinned pineapple make sure that it is drained well. Stir through leave for a minute or so stirr add in the flour. This will thicken and coat the chicke pineapple mixture, stirr well. Add the milk untill is it is still very thick add the cream (this is all to you own tase and how thick you want the sauce) If you have a smooth sauce taste you may want to add some more curry, leave to cook for a few minutes on a low heat and enjoy. Left overs are great to use later too, you can also add mushrooms if you like.

Now the left over pinapple, cut it in bite size chunks, If at all possible and they do have this in most supermarket, ginger in syrup, chop up some ginger two bulbs at least (to taste), as they will be in bulby type balls, put a frying pan (preferably a non stick) with a a slice of butter in the pan wait until its hot add the pineapple, fry for a few minutes on its own add the ginger, and a good shake of the liquid from the jar of ginger, this will thicken into a lovely golden syrup around the pineapple, stay with it and stirr until it browns on both sides. (if you stay with it all the time you can leave it on high heat but you do need to stay with it other wise turn down the heat so it does not burn the liquid need to evaporate too) You can eat this with your curry, or Hot with ice cream or fresh cream (whipped with a bit of added sugar) or both. DO BE CAREFULL AS IT IS HOT, The sugar in the syrup has caramalised. It also keeps for another day and is great if you put it on a plate and reheat in the oven, does not do to well in micro wafe. ENJOY!!!

PS. if you add whole bananas on the side (when you fry the pineapple)just turn them until golden, they are lovely too with the dish and with ice cream.


----------



## TreeTiger (7 Nov 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> i usually throw a quick chicken curry together with some coconut milf, frozen veg and mcdonnels curry powder.. but i would like to try something a bit different but still really easy and quick, any suggestions.


For a green Thai curry just do pretty much as you have been doing, but replace the curry powder with a small jar of green curry paste.


----------



## Liza (19 Aug 2009)

yoganmahew said:


> I make mine from scratch when I can be bothered or use pataks when not.
> 
> I agree, Patak's curry paste is really good. Tastes great.


----------



## MANTO (19 Aug 2009)

jaybird said:


> I get all my recipes from [broken link removed]. They are authentic, easy to follow and always delicious! You'd be amazed how easy is to do a good curry completely from scratch.


 
Oh i am liking the sound of Chinese Curry Sauce Like you Get from the Takeaway - loads of interesting recipes - look forward to trying some


----------

